# Caught one 21" and two 13" bass Tuesday!



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

She was a healthy fat one. Caught all 3 on a white spinner in my buddy's pond. 21" exactly. Looks to me like she fed part of the winter. Maybe a really good year coming up. Sorry can't take anyone to fish here.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome way to start the year!!
Glad you got out and got a tug on the line brother!!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> Awesome way to start the year!!
> Glad you got out and got a tug on the line brother!!


Thanks, first blood! I put the bigger one on the ground to take her picture cause my buddy wants the bigger ones to eat. I hate not putting them back but he doesn't actually fish and enjoys eating them. It's the deal we made 20 years ago so I honor it. Hey, it's his pond and his fish and I'm blessed getting access to fish there. Plus he manages his pond that way I guess.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I caught 2 small 13" ones and returned them


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

spinner?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

hunter moss said:


> spinner?


Yes, big one silver willow!


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

DenOhio said:


> Yes, big one silver willow!


Dang, i know what im throwing this weekend


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

hunter moss said:


> Dang, i know what im throwing this weekend


Good luck and don't leave out rubber.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DenOhio said:


> View attachment 230241
> 
> She was a healthy fat one. Caught all 3 on a white spinner in my buddy's pond. 21" exactly. Looks to me like she fed part of the winter. Maybe a really good year coming up. Sorry can't take anyone to fish here.


Man you got some tiny feet....LOl


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man you got some tiny feet....LOl


Except they aren't mine lol. But I'll tell my buddy, he took the picture. I'm sure he will get a kick outta his size 9 feet. Unfortunately or in this case fortunately I wear 13s lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DenOhio said:


> Except they aren't mine lol. But I'll tell my buddy, he took the picture. I'm sure he will get a kick outta his size 9 feet. Unfortunately or in this case fortunately I wear 13s lol.


you know what they say about big feet.........Big socks


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> you know what they say about big feet.........Big socks


Lol my son wears size 15, maybe really big socks


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DenOhio said:


> Lol my son wears size 15, maybe really big socks


wow....a beast


----------

